# Windy fatties w/ Q-view



## fourashleys (Jan 8, 2011)

25 degrees w/ 25 mph winds presents a challenge for keeping up temps but they were tasty. Pizza for me & momma. Cheeseburger macaroni for the youngun'. Some tater salad and we had a good winter meal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 8, 2011)

That a great lookin plate right there!...now i'm hungry


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 8, 2011)

Good looking fattie


----------



## porked (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks appetizing on a cold, snowy day like here.


----------



## o0infidel0o (Jan 8, 2011)

Cheeseburger macaroni? How did that turn out? Sounds kinda good...  :icon_cool:


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 8, 2011)

Definitely a fortifying meal for when its cold!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 8, 2011)

Your fattie sure looks good to me. Pass me some ok......


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 9, 2011)

Ya, that cheeseburger macaroni looks and sounds good!


----------



## fourashleys (Jan 18, 2011)

No leftovers on the hambuger macaroni. Have to keep making those.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 18, 2011)

Great Looking Fattie...


----------

